# GZK Black - A little experimentation



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Howdy guys B)

GZK Black 1 mm (25-10 & 30-10) with 8 mm & 9,75 steel ammo and 
0,72 mm thick (20-15) with 8 mm steel.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Very nice! .. I like the black gzk .. its great in the cold !! Top shooting bud!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like another beautiful day in Finland! Awesome video buddy, when im not shooting I like to watch people that are! The black seems to hold it's own in the cold. Good shootin my friend!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Very nice! .. I like the black gzk .. its great in the cold !! Top shooting bud!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks Joey 

I just wish, that spring comes early this year.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Looks like another beautiful day in Finland! Awesome video buddy, when im not shooting I like to watch people that are! The black seems to hold it's own in the cold. Good shootin my friend!!


Cloudy and dark day, but otherwise very nice winter day.

GZK Black 0,72 is best for my use, enough speed and power.

Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I got a free sample of GZK Black 0.72 from my latest order. I haven't made any bands with them yet but looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Tomsnow (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello and thanks for your great videos. I'd like to try the GZK Black. Where do you buy it? On the GZK website the shipping cost are very high. Do you have a good deal on other sites? Many thanks. Tom


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi and thanks :thumbsup: B)

Usually from GZK and sometimes from here too

https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk/band-sets-pouches


----------



## Tomsnow (Jun 12, 2015)

Many thanks Kaleva!


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome experiment bro! When you shoot in that weather, can you still trace your shots in the white and gray background of the snow?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome experiment bro! When you shoot in that weather, can you still trace your shots in the white and gray background of the snow?


Thanks man !!!

Seeing where shots go, is very difficult.

Using rusty balls helps a little.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video stay warm


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Great video stay warm


Thanks Tag B) B) B)

That one year old video looks so great, or snow in it.

This winter raining almost every day, three times little snow but it melts quite fast :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------

